# Trying to use my turbo key



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a M5A78L-M LX motherboard using a AMD Athlon x2, its not very powerful for what I do. Ive already used my Core Unlocker to x2 activate my cores , I aslo upgraded my RAM from 1x2 to 2x2 for 4GB of ram (Boosted my speed rather nicely after doing this !) Can someone give me a in sight of how to make the turbo key work? I cant find the software or the item to do this? I searched my BIOS (Which is how I found my core unlocker !) But I still can't find, the turbo key button switch on :banghead::banghead:..
Can someone give me some insight? The software need? or how to set it up? Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should have got software with your board that does it *BUT* if you want to overclock do it properly in the BIOS.

Overclocking in windows can lead to very big problems, despite what manufacturers say their software can do there is no software out there that can do it more safely than you doing it yourself in the BIOS.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ive never really messed with overclocking using my BIOS. Can you provided me with a guide or a walkthrough on how to do it ? Btw im still using just a reg. fan im not using a water cool, im assuming that overclocking it by .2 shouldn't be a issue with just a reg. fan correct?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah but you dont need watercooling to overclock either. Watercooling is just a gimmick and space saving thing.

Read this and also check out the threads in our overclocking section Athlon II Overclocking Guide (beginner friendly)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing by .2 will not result in any gain.
OC'ing requires top quality components to avoid problems/damage.
Turbo Key, as with any OC'ing, will boost speed as well as Voltage & Temps but the Mobo apps are "usually" safe to use.

PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

Here are the Specs 
Custom built computer 
MotherBoard: Asus M5A78L-M XL
Chip: AMD Athlon x2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 PC3-1060U
PSU: Thermaltake 875W
(I have used the core unlocker which activated 2cores)
The Graphics cord is honestly a **** house I spent 2$ for it since I burnt my 80$ card on my old motherboard that shorted its self out.
Graphics: There's no model number on it so I have NO clue what it is!
Low specs though I think it was 256 or 512MB of DDR2 !

This board turbo key only works for AMD. I talked with some people who have used it and they said it works nice, just do it before u start games etc. when your home desktop is shown. Any reason not to? I have a proper chip for it, and as far as I can tell my specs well allow me to !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AMD Athlon x2 is a Series of Dual Core CPU's, what exact CPU Model do you have?
Turbo Key works for Intel & AMD. :smile:
The Turbo Key software will be on the Mobo CD or you can download it from Asus: Motherboards - M5A78L-M LX


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

ok ill find the download key once I get home, and ill find the Chip name once I get home as well thanks


----------

